# Featherlite weedeater FL25



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Replaced primer bulb and now it does not prime but a few drops. Any ideas or suggestions??:wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

What was the reason for replacing the primer bulb?If it was dried out and cracked,there is a good chance the fuel lines,especially the one with the filter on it,need to be replaced also.Was the fuel pump diaphragm stiff when you removed the primer bulb housing to replace the bulb?Is the line with the filter going to the bottom nipple on the carb and the return line going to the top nipple?


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I actually replaced the diaphragm and gaskets and cleaned the carb itself. I now have fuel when I prime, but now I am dealing with the problem of it not starting. It sounds as though it is not firing so does anyone know what the gap should be on this. I replaced the primer bulb because it had a small crack in it.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I went back out to work on it again to see if it had spark which it does , but it was so flooded that I stopped for tonight. And to top it off, it will not prime again, so where do I go from here?? 

I tried to work on it again this evening, and it would not prime a drop. Could there be something that I am missing in cleaning the carb, I have the fuel lines connected correctly.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I found the reason why it would not prime , so now it is priming great and now it will not start. If it is not one thing it is another, May I please have some input as to what to try to get it started????? The compression is about 115-120, spark plug is good , gap is set at .025, so it should at least fire.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The coil to flywheel gap is a little to wide for a good strong spark.Use a business card to set the gap.That will put it around .010 to .015.Sometimes these carbs will not clean up and need to be replaced.But let's make sure everything else is working before throwing more money at it.Let us know and someone will keep trying to help.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just came back in from checking the spark, it is a little dim with a spark tester, so tomorrow I will try to re set that gap from coil to flywheel. Would you be so kind as to remind me just how to do that ???????? I'm not really sure I know how to do that on a weed trimmer. I replaced the diaphragm and gaskets and found sound debris in the inlet nozzle today so the carb is now priming right, I replaced the fuel lines and have them hooked up the right way .Thank You for your help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Turn the flywheel so the magnets are NOT lined up with the ignition coil and loosen the two screws holding the coil to the cylinder.Raise the coil away from the flywheel and insert the business card between the two.Lower the coil onto the card and tighten the screws,remove the card and your done.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

rickyjoseph701 said:


> I found the reason why it would not prime , so now it is priming great and now it will not start. If it is not one thing it is another, May I please have some input as to what to try to get it started????? The compression is about 115-120, spark plug is good , gap is set at .025, so it should at least fire.


 Did you mean .025 for the spark plug gap? Normal spark plug gap is .030. As for adjusting the air gap on the coil, usmc explained it perfectly. Good luck!!


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I read somewhere that the spark plug gap was .025, but if you say it is .030, I will try that.
And to USMCGRunt, Thank you for explaining how to set the coil to flywheel gap, now all I have to do is figure out how to get to it. !!!!!!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have read .025-.030 plug gap is ok.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

It didn't help, I set it at .025 last night and today I tried another one that was set at .030 and it still wouldn't fire. Any more ideas.?????


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have not given up on this yet, after all it is not that old. Any Ideas or suggestions??????:wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Was this machine running before you changed the primer bulb? Did you replace the spark plug with a known good one.Even new spark plugs could be bad.
Have you done a compression test to see if that is part of the problem?


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, this was running before the primer bulb was changed. The primer was changed because it got a small pin hole in it. I changed both of the fuel lines connected them correctly bought a new plug and also ran a compression test which showed about 90-120,.The plug was set at .025 which I read was what this trimmer used.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you checked the gasket between the carb and the cylinder to make sure it is sealing correctly?Have you tried removing the spark plug and putting a little gas\oil mix directly into the cylinder and try starting it? Are you absolutely sure the fuel line with the filter goes to the lower carb nipple and the return line goes to the top nipple?If you have spark,fuel and compression - it should run.One of these must have conditions is missing or not working correctly.Your trimmer shows a Walbro-924 OR a Zama C1U-W18 carb,which do you have?

Video of two cycle diagnostics-


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

It has the Walbro carb that you mentioned. I have not tried the fuel in to plug port yet and will continue to check compression which is about 90-120-, I agree with spark, fuel and compression it should run. but it isn't.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

rickyjoseph701 said:


> It has the Walbro carb that you mentioned. I have not tried the fuel in to plug port yet and will continue to check compression which is about 90-120-, I agree with spark, fuel and compression it should run. but it isn't.


Try to wiggle the cylinder, sometimes the bolts come loose, also check the mating surfaces on the crankcase housing for oil, if there is oil along any of the seams it would indicate a leak where the crankcase pressure could escape and not force fuel mix to the combustion chamber. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Weedeater is probably flooded,take the spark plug back out and dry it good with a rag or blow it out with a air compressor.While the plug is out pull the trimmer cord a few times,to dry out the cylinder of excess gas.Put the plug back in.Now turn the high and low mixture screws in the carb. clockwise until lightly seated,DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN.Now back the screws out 1-1/2 turns.This should get the trimmer to start.After it starts,you will have to play with the screws to get the trimmer to run smooth,by turning them one way or another.About 1/8 of a turn at a time.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

at this point , I am willing to try anything. Thank You.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

I cannot believe you had over 100 psi compression, my experience with these is more like 60 psi. And that is marginal for operation. Did you try squirting some gas directly into the cylinder thru the carb opening? It should at least fire then. If not, the plug is wet or the compression is too low. Dry the plug and close down the mixture screw and try a gas squirt again to see which problem it is. 
I have 2 of these now that I cannot get running and suspect the problem is compression. See my post above titled 2Cycle Compression. 
If it has fire, gas, and compression in the right time it has to run!


----------

